# knpv bike



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

ive looked everywhere and cant find a knpv bike for sale so im gonna end up just making one but i cant find the spoke covers they use can someone tell me if they are bought from somewhere or home made


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i have no clue what the KNPV wheel covers are made out of. not sure if they rigid or semi flexible. I did however use to race track bikes and do some time trial riding in events where wheel covers where legal. we (the riding club i was in) used to make wheel covers from shrink wrap film over our standard wheels.

heres a link i just dug up that is pretty close to exactly what i used to do http://www.cvccbike.com/misc/wheel_cover.html

i know some places sell the semi rigid wheel cover inserts, like these http://www.wheelbuilder.com/store/aero-disc-covers.html

they are commonly called aero disc covers, or aero wheel covers. they might be a PITA to find as they're real specialized equipment for track or time trial use.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

one thing about any wheel covers thats very important is clearance b/w the chain/cog and the cover. whatever you decide to do about the cover just be sure you leave ample clearance for the chain when it is on the cog closest to the cover. dont install them on a geared casssete and use the cog furthest from the wheel cover as you measurement, you will need to fit them with the chain on the cog closest to the cover and ensure you have a few MM of clearance for the chain to "wiggle" without binding on the cover. from what i have seen all teh KNPV bikes are single speeds, so it wont matter that much if you use an SS, but if you adapt a geared rear wheel make sure the chain wont rub the cover.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Too funny, not more than 20 minutes ago I was outside chatting with my neighbor and watching her son on the bike. The wheels had spoke covers and I was telling her that Police Dogs are trained around bikes that have spoke covers. I asked where she got them and she said Toys R Us.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for all the help chris i think im just gonna pick up a garage sale bike in the spring and "driveway engineer" some covers for the wheels and a chain cover


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

toys "r" us SWEET !!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i checked there back in the day and they only had them for 24" wheels and down. might be different now. i did get a spider man set for my dirt jumping BMX ride though  they were awesome looking until i wrecked it and smashed the front wheel.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

ill see if they have dora the explorer ones im sure our helper would love being seen on the internet with those...:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy, I'll check down here a couple had a few of the "OLD SCHOOL" or PEE WEE HERMAN type bikes with wheel covers.....Maybe I can make them an offer...well they're getting old anyway or at least ask them where they got them....give me a couple days, they are calling for snow tomorrow 1" but you know they will close down the whole place!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy, I'll check down here a couple had a few of the "OLD SCHOOL" or PEE WEE HERMAN type bikes with wheel covers.....Maybe I can make them an offer...well they're getting old anyway or at least ask them where they got them....give me a couple days, they are calling for snow tomorrow 1" but you know they will close down the whole place!!


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks buddy


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

here's a very pertinent link

http://www.biketcba.org/TRICORR/projects/disks/covers.html

another one
http://www.choppersus.com/store/product/1137/Wheel-Covers-26%22-Black/

and a vid for the illiterate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfoAJicjNJc


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Andrew see what Jody can do for you first. I have done a few mods in my time for the KNPV bike as far as shields go. But like Isaid wait to hear back from Jody and give him time to do so.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> ill see if they have dora the explorer ones im sure our helper would love being seen on the internet with those...:lol:


 Who are you going to get to ride this jazzed up bike of yours.LOL:-\"


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

That would be you todd... don't worry ill find a nice basket and some handlebar streamers for ya


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats cute andy, don't forget the thomas the train helmet and smurfs elbow and knee pads. Just kidding. I think you guys should shoot a video of this with all these great ideas from everybody for just S**ts and giggles.O


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Also don't forget to remove all sharp edges from the bicycle, and no open holes where a pawn or tail can get into.
No fancy things like bicycle lights, handbrake and that stuff. The bicycle needs to be as clean as possible.

Otherwise there is always a risk to the dog.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_juHDNNdHV8


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Thats cute andy, don't forget the thomas the train helmet and smurfs elbow and knee pads. Just kidding. I think you guys should shoot a video of this with all these great ideas from everybody for just S**ts and giggles.O


 
anythings possible harry:wink:


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

that will be the plan rene only what is needed will be on the bike thats for sure


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

it wouldnt be hard to make one


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Post of the week right there!



andrew kurtowicz said:


> ill see if they have dora the explorer ones im sure our helper would love being seen on the internet with those...:lol:


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

What the hell?!?! Every bike store has those covers... at least in EU.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy, I was at the bike store yesterday afternoon and saw a 2010 Trek all flat black single speed bike utility built tough and looks exactly like KNPV bike. It was retail 329.00, pretty good price for TREK. Wheel covers are 23.95 each. This beats a Walmart Bike and would sure last a whole lot longer, not to mention the guts (Bearings in wheels, chain, etc) will last longer. 

Just a thought! Looks sweet!


----------

